# My Ferret Nation



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Since I'm new here, let me explain my setup: I've got a few cages... Two of my boys are alone right now... One is old and has an inoperable tumor. He's living the rest of his life in luxury. He's a social guy, but when his cage mates started scratching him up, and he started nipping at them, it was time for a bachelor pad. He's in a smaller SuperPet cage. My other is one of those rare rats that can't be with other rats. He was okay until he snapped one day.  A lot of the others got hurt that day (all are fine, no lasting effects!). So he lives in a [half of a] huge SuperPet cage. My third guy not in the FN is still in quarantine. He'll be living in the cage below when that's up.

Now that we've got that explained...! Here's my Ferret Nation. I love it, best cage ever! I've got 5 boys in the top section and 6 on the bottom. Soon, we hope to have them all in the whole cage. We had one failed intro, but hopefully we'll be successful this time around.

We use fabric liners and have litter boxes with rabbit pellets for the litter. Works like a charm!

Okay, now that I've babbled, here are the pictures...









The top section.









The bottom section.

Instead of posting all the pictures of various areas and ratties, I'll link to the album.  

Ferret Nations are my favorite cages now (having gone through Martin's, SuperPets and now Ferret Nations), and I hope to get another one shortly. My singleton can go in one half, leaving another half for... Well... We'll see. :twisted:


----------



## keiralaw (Apr 11, 2007)

Cool setup how big is your cage?


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

A double FN (like I have) is 36" x 25" x 48", not including the stand it sits on. With the stand, it's 36" x 25" x 62 1/2".

Here's the page from the Midwest.


----------



## keiralaw (Apr 11, 2007)

See i would love a cage like u although i would need one with a short width, preferably 12 to 14 inches. 

Could you help me in any way?

also where did you get this from?


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

12-14 inch width is very, very small for an animal's cage. They need a lot of floor space to run, jump, play around, have different accessories/toys, et cetera. At 12 inches, you could probably only fit one hidey house  The perfect width is 24" or over.

You can get Ferret Nation cages TONS of places online, including TheFerretStore.com, or locally at Petsmart. It ranges in price from $150 online to $229 at Petsmart.


----------



## keiralaw (Apr 11, 2007)

Sorry i didnt mean width i meant the depth sorry could you help


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

I know what you meant  I was talking about depth also.


----------



## keiralaw (Apr 11, 2007)

ok then but surely if it was tall enough it would be ok


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm with Night... 12-14 inches is VERY small for rats, especially for 2 or more. That's barely enough room for a full-grown rat to turn around in. Some of my bigger guys probably wouldn't be able to turn around comfortably in that size.

Is there a reason it needs to be that size?


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Even if it were 10 feet tall, a cage that has a width of only 12-14" is very small.


----------



## keiralaw (Apr 11, 2007)

Yes because i dont have the space you see, never mind thanks for your help


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Couldn't you move stuff around? 2 feet width-wise really isn't hard to accomodate.


----------



## keiralaw (Apr 11, 2007)

Well here we go, i am 14 years old and have to share a room with my sister therefore i only have a sort of box room


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Maybe you could keep your future rats in another room? Living room, maybe? Or a den or family room? Something to discuss with your parents, at least. 

We're not trying to be mean... Living in a small cage for a rat is like a human living in a tiny closet. It's not fair to them any more then it would be for us.

I do applaud you researching before getting rats! So many don't.


----------



## keiralaw (Apr 11, 2007)

Thankyou, well the problem is i dont think my parents would like that idea, as my dad isnt keen on me getting rats in the first place, so well maybe i could make room in my bedroom at a later point, but i will have to house them in it for the moment, maybe i could add a tank topper that might be a good idea. 

Or upgrade their cage later

thankyou anyway i appreciate it xx


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

My place is small too but it's fairly easy to move things around and I don't think 4"+ more on the depth will matter. Technically though according to the caculator if it's 12"+ it's fine. I would think only for two rats though if that? And that is the minimum.


----------



## papricka (Apr 2, 2007)

Where did you get those hooks to hook up the hammocks and stuff? I have been looking for those.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

I've found them at the dollar store, but only once. Many report finding them at Wal-Mart, both in the shower section and curtain section. I've never had luck, though. I've gotten a few large lots of them on eBay.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

She's also gotten them from MMEEEE!


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

OMG, I forgot! *hangs head in shame*


----------

